# Wem Trice Weekend T2



## imppact (28 May 2010)

With the help of a friend, I am currently planning a Trice event over the weekend of 3/4 July. This will take place at a campsite in Wem, Shropshire. We were over at the proposed venue yesterday and it looks ideal for a Trice event. We will be staying about 1.5 miles from the small town of Wem, at a campsite called Lower Lacon Caravan Park. They have showers, a shop, a swimming pool and even hot food! The place is large, clean and friendly and the staff we talked with were really helpful. A provisional booking has been made for a 2-night stay commencing Friday 2nd July. So that they know just how many people to expect, the campsite have asked that we provide numbers within ten days of today (27/05/10) - Please let me know if you are interested. For now here is a link to the campsite...


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (28 May 2010)

i am very interested in this unfortunatly i cannot make this date Please let me know if any other dates are planned
Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## imppact (28 May 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> i am very interested in this unfortunatly i cannot make this date Please let me know if any other dates are planned
> Many Thanks
> Ian


 You have PM


----------



## trickletreat (28 May 2010)

Hello, and thank you for putting this forward. We would like to join you for the two nights, with tent or caravan. My wife will be on a mtb, my daughter and I will be on recumbents.
Nigel


----------



## plantfit (28 May 2010)

Many thanks for the invite but we will be on holiday in North Wales, do you have any future dates in mind?

Roger


----------



## imppact (4 Jun 2010)

Please Read Due to circumstances beyond our control, the provisional booking at Wem is cancelled. Now for some good news! The venue has been changed to Green Lane Farm at Prees nr Whitchurch and it's cheaper too! Tents = £13 per night, caravans with electrical hookup = £15 per night (8 of these available). All other details remain the same. Showers and loos have been checked and they are very clean - Nothing else onsite. However there is a hotel, a cafe, a shop, a Post Office, a bakery and Indian food within two miles of the campsite. 

Campsite details:
Green Lane Farm, Prees nr Whitchurch
Postcode: SY13 2AH
Tel No: 01948/840460

To book, please contact Pauline at the campsite quoting "Trice weekend" and whether you require electrics......


----------



## imppact (10 Jun 2010)

We visited Green Lane Farm this morning. They have asked that we provide definite numbers by Sunday 13/06/10 - So if you wish to attend this event and have not yet contacted Pauline, please do so ASAP. Can you then email me tricerider(at)msn.com with your details. We have been told that due to the limited space available, it is unlikely the campsite will be able to accept more riders after this coming weekend… 

Pauline's contact details -
Green Lane Farm, Prees nr Whitchurch
Tel No: 01948/840460

Many thanks


----------



## trickletreat (11 Jun 2010)

We are unable to make the weekend for camping, but hope to meet up at a future date. thanks again for your efforts putting this together.
nigel


----------



## imppact (19 Jun 2010)

Prees Trice weekend T2...Only two weeks to go!


----------



## Mara_HH (29 Jun 2010)

Hi there,

I just checke the location. I thought of comming, but this is definetly a little bit to far away from my German location. Are you going to plan another one, maybe somewhere around the southcoast?


----------



## imppact (30 Jun 2010)

Clicking the following link should give should give you the itinerary for this forthcoming event in .pdf format http://www.mynormallife.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Prees Trice Weekend T2.pdf


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (5 Jul 2010)

how did it go? I hope it went well looks like you had good weather according to BBC sorry i was unable to make it but would certainly be interested in other weekends should they come up


----------



## imppact (5 Jul 2010)

Below are my GPS generated maps of the routes taken on the Prees Trice Weekend. 






Saturday 35 mile ride




Sunday 12 mile ride

For some reason Whixall Marina was closed on Sunday morning, so we didn't get to stop for coffee and cakes. Finally, a BIG thank you to all who attended this event, it would not have been a success without you!


----------



## imppact (10 Jul 2010)

Pictures from this event can now be found _*here*_


----------



## imppact (10 Jul 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> how did it go? I hope it went well looks like you had good weather according to BBC sorry i was unable to make it but would certainly be interested in other weekends should they come up


 The weather was great, but maybe a little too hot on the Saturday...One rider ended the day with badly burned legs! I'm sure there will be other events of this kind, so keep an eye on the forum and the Tricerider blog...


----------

